# Started milling Red Pine for the cabin



## boatman (Apr 22, 2012)

View attachment 235186


View attachment 235187


View attachment 235188


We started milling red Pine for the cabin this weekend. Rained and snowed all of the first day, but chainsaw milling keeps me warm.

The 5, 20' 2x12 boards were from one tree. The smaller logs will be joists, milled on one side. 

Pine sure is easy to work with compared to the Oak at home.


----------



## 820wards (Apr 22, 2012)

boatman said:


> View attachment 235186
> 
> 
> View attachment 235187
> ...



That's some nice looking lumber, and pine is easy to mill. I'll be milling some Ponderosa Pine trees later this year a friend is having taken down next to his cabin. Looked like you needed some warm clothes with that snow, I milled Friday and could have warn short pants it was so warm here. Thanks for the pictures.
jerry-


----------



## boatman (Oct 2, 2012)

View attachment 255248

View attachment 255249

View attachment 255250

View attachment 255251

View attachment 255252


----------



## terryknight (Oct 2, 2012)

looking good


----------



## Dad2FourWI (Oct 2, 2012)

Wow! That looks great!!!!

How did you make all those joints so precise!?!?!? (I am jealous!!!)

Were those Red Pine floor joists green or were they down for a while?

It may have been the pics (or my eyes!!!) but on one pic the joists looked like they were even with the rim-board timber... but on another one it looked like the joist timbers were about 1 1/2" higher than the rim-board timber... am I seeing that correctly or were they cut later to be even?

Great pics! Keep them coming!!!!

-Dad2FourWI


----------



## boatman (Oct 3, 2012)

We cut the joists this Spring, the 8 that were skinned were much lighter than the two we didn't debark until this weekend.

The plan is to tarpaper the floor and use it a s a roof for hunting season, then pull the paper(for a shanty) and build the walls in the spring. So after cutting the notches in the sills we put 2x scrap pieces in there to give the roof(floor) a little angle to help the water run off. It should be easy to lift each joist with a jack and pull it out before we set the walls.


----------



## Dad2FourWI (Oct 3, 2012)

Ahhh, that makes sense - sloping the roof now and then making it a level floor later - neat idea!

I am still wondering how you made the cuts for your joints so nice??? - they look great!

Also, just because I ran into it (and asked everyone here too)... on those logs that you left the bark on, you may notice some small holes now due to the bark beetle and you may notice some much larger holes next spring when the ugly bugger works his way back out leaving you some nice "pencil sized" holes...

If you search on my name you will come up with pics and everything as we freaked out this spring when these nasty bugs started to drop out of our Red Pine timbers!!

Keep the pics coming as you progress with your project!!!
-Dad2FourWI


----------

